# Flixible Rope Light Search (e.g. mtn glow)



## Deaner (Mar 18, 2017)

I am looking to sew onto a sheet some led strip or rope lights. I need the material to be very flexible (in all directions) I think something like what Big Agnes Uses in their tents would be ideal, but I cannot yet figure out what kind of lighting they are using.
https://www.bigagnes.com/Products/Detail/Accessory/mtnglotentlightaccessorykit
Or perhaps something like those "Starry Lights" were they made with stranded copper wire not solid core. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I7M7C40/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I am hoping to run this off of batteris so a forward voltage in the range of 3.7-5v would be idea. 
any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, other wise I guess I am going to be using my soldering iron a lot and try to fabricate it myself.


----------

